# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ku qendron e keqja e homoseksualizmit?

## hof

Me disa shkembime qe kam pasur ketu kam vene re se ka shume homofob. Nje nga gjerat qe vura re eshte se me shume nga ata qe bisedova ishin shume te papjekur dhe me intelekt shume te ulet. Per shembull kur i pyesja te shpjegonin pozicionin e tyre ne kete ceshtje, nuk jepnin shpjegime po fillonin me idiotlliqe imature dhe i benin gjerat personale. Kjo teme eshte hapur per te bere debat rreth moralit te homoseksualizmit, prandaj eshte tek seksioni i filozofise dhe sociologjise. Per ju qe mendoni se homoseksualizmi eshte gabim, ku qendron gabimi? C'fare eshte e keqja?

Po qe se do silleni si kalamaj apo si imbecil qe nuk formojne dot argument me te thjeshte ju kerkoj te rrini jasht temes! Kjo teme eshte per debat serioz. 

Une nuk e konsideroj imoral, se dy njerez te rritur mundet te bejne c'fare lloj seksi te duan. Dy (ose me shume) njerez te rritur bene nje gje me mirekuptim te cilen e pelqyen. Njerzit e tjere qe nuk morren pjese nuk kane te drejte ti nderhyne ne jeten private njerezve qe respektojne deshirat e te tjereve dhe i bejne veprat me mirekutim kur te tjere marrin pjese. Kur nuk te ndikon nje aksion dhe ata qe ndikohen e bejne me deshire nuk ke te drejte te nderhysh. Ata qe nderhyjne jane imoral dhe po qe se bejne nderhyrje mjaft te bedisshme duhen denuar ligjerisht.

----------


## PINK

Asnje te keqe ska. Biles ne shtetin qe jetoj une para 2 ditesh u miratua dhe pranua martesa me ligj mes tyre. Dhe une si Pink I approve this message!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Hof nuk e dija qe te shprehesh mendimin tend kunder homoseksualitetit quhet imoralitet. 
Nuk eshte semundje ngjitse , por eshte anormale , nje ciftezim jo normal.

----------

Denata (29-10-2013)

----------


## hof

Me 'anormale' besoj se do thuash qe nuk e ben shumica. Apo do te thuash gje tjeter? Ma sqaro mire, mbase edhe me shembuj. 




> Hof nuk e dija qe te shprehesh mendimin tend kunder homoseksualitetit quhet imoralitet. 
> Nuk eshte semundje ngjitse , por eshte anormale , nje ciftezim jo normal.

----------


## Albo

Pyetja qe ti ngre, ne mendjen tende ka te beje me "homoseksualitetin", por ne fakt, thelbi i pyetjes qe ti ngre, ka te beje me ate pyetjen tjeter:

- Nga e merr njeriu moralin e tij?

Nese moralin do ta perkufizonim si "ajo qe ne njohim si te mire apo te keqe per jeten tone", atehere pyetja me adekuate do te lindte natyrshem:

- A e pranon morali im, homoseksualizmin si dicka pozitive apo negative, ose sic e tuan ti me lart, "te mire" apo "te keqe"?

Dhe po do te vazhdosh akoma me tej, dalim tek pyetja tjeter:

- A jam une ne gjendje si njeri qe te zgjedh te shpik apo krijoj "moralin tim personal", apo e trashegoj kete moral nga gjetke?

Nga pergjigjet qe ti jep, ti je nje nder ata njerez qe besojne se "njeriu eshte zot i vetvetes", qe nenkupton, se ti refuzon te marresh moralin e familjes ne te cilen je rritur, shoqerise ne te cilen je rritur, brezave te ardhur para teje, kultures njerezore te trasheguar. Ti je nder ata qe zgjedh te "krijosh moralin tend". Ne gjuhen popullore shqiptare, keta i quajne: "femije qe bejne fis me vete". Dhe kur e gjen veten perballe njerezve qe nuk zgjedhin te krijojne morale personale, por ndajne e trashegojne moralin familjar apo nga tradita e tyre e trasheguar fetare, ti e ndjen veten keq, pasi keta njerez nuk ndajne me ty moralin tend. Dhe kete ti e quan me lart "homofobi" dhe ata qe nuk mendojne si ty i quan "homofobe". 

Dhe pika tjeter qe ti prek, ashtu pa kuptuar, eshte kjo ideja qe u shitet brezit tend ne kohen qe jetojme: jeni te lire te beni gjithcka, te jetoni sic u do qejfi, duke injoruar cdo norme shoqerore e cdo moral qe mund te keni trasheguar e mesuar ne familje apo nga vete shoqeria. Perse te ndalemi vetem tek homoseksualizmi? Perse te mos e shohim edhe pedofiline si nje "zgjedhje" e njeriut qe duhet respektuar? Perse jo te mos bejme edhe te njejten gje per ata njerez qe vrasin ose vjedhin? Perse eshte dicka e keqe qe te vrasesh apo vjedhesh? Nga e ka origjinen ky "moral" i kodifikuar ne ligjet e shteteve te kohes sone?

Ta kam shpjeguar me detaje ne nje teme tjeter se cilat jane te keqijat e homoseksualizmit, sipas moralit tim si nje njeri me besim, qe nuk zgjedh te shpik "morale personale", por trashegoj ate moral fetar qe familja ime ka trasheguar ne plot 80 breza deri ne ditet e sotme.

Pyetja qe une do te te beja ty dhe atyre qe mendojne si ty eshte: Cfare ju shtyn te besoni se homoseksualizmi eshte dicka "e mire" per shoqerine?

Albo

----------

Denata (29-10-2013)

----------


## loneeagle

Ku qendron e keqja e being straight? C'do kush ka te drejte te zgjedhi orientimin e vet. Nuk jam pro martesave te tilla ose paradave qe bejne, me duket sikur si shume promotion po i bejne lol.

----------


## hof

Pyetja ishte per homoseksualizmin dhe nuk me dhe shume detaje per pergjigjen tende. Eshte pergjigja jote: eshte gabim se feja ime thote se eshte gabim?

Kjo eshte pyetje etike jo metaetike. Eshte pyetje specifike per nje aksion specifik. 

'Homofob' eshte terme specifike, nuk e shpika une.

Nga ana praktike ka shume faktore qe me kane ndikuar ne moral, shoqeria, familja, edukimi, shoqeria, leximi, predispozicioni, eksperiencat. Por kutpohet qe une jame ai qe gjykoj se c'fare eshte morale edhe nqs ideja origjinen e ka me te tjeret. Ti thjesht zgjodhe te marresh moralin e fese tende. Ti zgjodhe! Sic zgjodha une! Vetem se ti e merr kallep pa e analizuar per vete dhe te shohesh nese eshte ne vije me koshiencen (ndjenjat) tende personale.

Nje nga principet e moralit tim kryesore eshte: Mos i bej dem te tjereve pa e merituar! Ato qe nuk bejne deme duhen lejuar. Homoseksualizmi nuk ben dem, dhe ata qe i bejne dem ketyre duhen denuar. Po kete principle e zgjodha une. Vrasja, pedofilia, vjedhja bejne dem, dhe sipas kesaj nuk duhen toleruar. Vrasja merr jete, pedofilia i shkakton deme te medha femijeve, dhe vjedhja poashtu shakkton dem. Ata qe kryejne keto veprime duhen denuar. 

Ma ke thene shume here kete punen e moralit tradicional, dhe sa here te bej pyetje i shmangesh. Shpresoj qe ti pergjigjes kesaj pyetje: ti e pranon te gjighe moralin tradicional apo zgjedh cilen pjese ta pranosh e cilen mos ta pranosh? Po njerzit qe jane rritur ne tradite tjeter duhet te ndjekin traditen e tyre apo tenden? Islamiket qe ndjekin traditen per te abuzuar Krishteret duhet ta vazhdojne ate tradite? Kush e zgjedh se cila tradite duhet ndjekur kur jane ne konflikt? Ne traditen Shqiptare grate kane qene skllever dhe prona e burrit. E ndjek ti kete tradite?

Edhe nejhere, *ti zgjedh midis moraleve tradicionale apo i merr te gjitha ashtu qysh jane?* 

Homoseksualizmi nuk eshte as i mire e as i keq per shoqerine! Jane thjeshte zgjedhje personale si te besh seks me grua te gjate apo te shkurter. 





> Pyetja qe ti ngre, ne mendjen tende ka te beje me "homoseksualitetin", por ne fakt, thelbi i pyetjes qe ti ngre, ka te beje me ate pyetjen tjeter:
> 
> - Nga e merr njeriu moralin e tij?
> 
> Nese moralin do ta perkufizonim si "ajo qe ne njohim si te mire apo te keqe per jeten tone", atehere pyetja me adekuate do te lindte natyrshem:
> 
> - A e pranon morali im, homoseksualizmin si dicka pozitive apo negative, ose sic e tuan ti me lart, "te mire" apo "te keqe"?
> 
> Dhe po do te vazhdosh akoma me tej, dalim tek pyetja tjeter:
> ...


Kush tha qe being straight eshte e keqe? Do ti ndalosh me ligj paradat edhe se te gjithe kane lirine e shprehimit? Do ta ndryshosh ligjin qe lejone lireine e shprehimit? Pse nuk i lejon martesat? 




> Ku qendron e keqja e being straight? C'do kush ka te drejte te zgjedhi orientimin e vet. Nuk jam pro martesave te tilla ose paradave qe bejne, me duket sikur si shume promotion po i bejne lol.

----------


## optimus.prime

normat ndahen ne: norma shoqerore, norma morale, norma ligjore (juridike) dhe norma religjioze. Askund nuk thuhet qe ka norma autonome, qe vet njeriu ia cakton normat apo qe mund t'i interpretoje sipas qejfit te vet. Nese po, do te vlenin vetem per ate dhe nuk do kishte kuptim si norme.
Ne cilat nga normat hyn homoseksualizmi si norma-litet?

----------


## hof

C'fare do te thuash me 'norme'? I.e. shpjego konceptin.




> normat ndahen ne: norma shoqerore, norma morale, norma ligjore (juridike) dhe norma religjioze. Askund nuk thuhet qe ka norma autonome, qe vet njeriu ia cakton normat apo qe mund t'i interpretoje sipas qejfit te vet. Nese po, do te vlenin vetem per ate dhe nuk do kishte kuptim si norme.
> Ne cilat nga normat hyn homoseksualizmi si norma-litet?

----------


## PINK

Hof, ti thua qe fenomeni homo eshte zgjedhje apo 'difekt' I lindur ? Dua ta konfirmoj me mire. Me c'pashe thua zgjedhje. Po mire, zgjedhjet dhe gjykohen sot. E mire, e keqe.

----------


## Izadora

> Me 'anormale' besoj se do thuash qe nuk e ben shumica. Apo do te thuash gje tjeter? Ma sqaro mire, mbase edhe me shembuj.


Ligji i natyres ngjizja , lenja pasardhes , si arrihet lol ?
Pranaj homoseksualiteti nuk hyn tek ligjet e natyres, pra eshte  dicka nicht normale .
A e ndalojme dot me ligj ? Jo se se kemi te drejtat e njeriut .
A kane te drejt te shprehin te drejtat e tyre homoseksuelet ? Po , mjafton te mos kerkojne qiqra ne hell .

----------


## hof

Mesa duket, prferencat seksuale nuk jane te zgjedhura. I.e. nuk i ndryshon dot po te duash. Nuk ke kontroll. Te besh seks, te c'faredolloji seksi eshte zgjidhje. 'Difekti' varet nga funksioni. Edhe une qe nuk dua femije, por jam straight, mundet te me quash difektiv nqs funksioni eshte prodhimi i femijeve. Nqs funksioni eshte te mos mbipopullosh boten atehere une dhe homoseksualet jemi ne rregull kurse ata qe duan femije jane me difekt.




> Hof, ti thua qe fenomeni homo eshte zgjedhje apo 'difekt' I lindur ? Dua ta konfirmoj me mire.

----------


## hof

Po ligji i natyres qe gruaja eshte me e dobet se burri duhet ndjekur? Po ti shohesh grupet ku mashklli eshte me i forte ne natyre grate ne asnje menyre nuk kane barazi me burrat. Duhet ta thyejm kete ligj te natyres njerzore apo duhet te jemi seksist sipas natyres sone? Ka shume gjera anormale. Seks me birth control nuk eshte normale sipas natyres. Seksizmi eshte normal. Lufta midis fiseve per teritor dhe materiale eshte natyrale. Por keto nuk jane morale. Dmth natyrale nuk mundet te bazohet me morale. Ka shume gjera qe nuk jane natyrale por jane morale! Ka shume lloje seksesh qe nuk jane natyrale ne kete menyre qe i praktikojne shume njerez, shumica e heteroseksualeve.




> Ligji i natyres ngjizja , lenja pasardhes , si arrihet lol ?
> Pranaj homoseksualiteti nuk hyn tek ligjet e natyres, pra eshte  dicka nicht normale .
> A e ndalojme dot me ligj ? Jo se se kemi te drejtat e njeriut .
> A kane te drejt te shprehin te drejtat e tyre homoseksuelet ? Po , mjafton te mos kerkojne qiqra ne hell .

----------


## hof

Mos ndrysho postin te shtosh informacion se ka mudnesi mos ta shoh une. Gjykohen por ka kufinj kur gjykimi ndikon te tjeret. Ne nuk mundet ti them nje personi ti ke zgjedhur te punosh si arkitekt keshtu qe je njeri i ndyre! Zgjedhjet qe nuk bejne dem dhe behen me mirekutim duhen respektuar! Ne keto raste zgjedhja nuk eshte e keqe dhe zgjedhjet jo te keqija nuk meritojne ndeshkim.




> Hof, ti thua qe fenomeni homo eshte zgjedhje apo 'difekt' I lindur ? Dua ta konfirmoj me mire. Me c'pashe thua zgjedhje. Po mire, zgjedhjet dhe gjykohen sot. E mire, e keqe.

----------


## Albo

> Nga ana praktike ka shume faktore qe me kane ndikuar ne moral, shoqeria, familja, edukimi, shoqeria, leximi, predispozicioni, eksperiencat. Por kutpohet qe une jame ai qe gjykoj se c'fare eshte morale edhe nqs ideja origjinen e ka me te tjeret. Ti thjesht zgjodhe te marresh moralin e fese tende. Ti zgjodhe! Sic zgjodha une! Vetem se ti e merr kallep pa e analizuar per vete dhe te shohesh nese eshte ne vije me koshiencen (ndjenjat) tende personale.


Problemi me kete kendveshtrim e kete "moral personal", eshte se ne shoqeri kemi aq morale, aq sa kemi persona. Cdo qytetar i shoqerise X ka "moralin e tij personal", qe bie ndesh me moralin e gjithe qytetareve te tjere. Sikur hic asgje tjeter, kjo e shperben shoqerine pasi pjesetaret e asaj shoqerie nuk ndajne me gje me njeri-tjetrin. Nuk kane te njejtin moral, nuk kane te njejtat vlera e virtyte si njerez.

Sic ta shpreha me lart, une zgjedh "moralin tradicional" qe nuk e ka burimin as tek bankat e shkolles, as tek ekrani i televizorit, as tek goja e politikaneve e demagogeve, as tek faqet e gazetave, librave apo te Internetit. Moralin tim tradicional e mora ne familjen time ne te cilen linda dhe u rrita, dhe eshte nje moral me origjine fetare, i trasheguar brez pas breza per mijera vjecare. Pse e zgjodha si moral te jetes sime e nuk bera ashtu sic ke bere dhe ti? Pasi ne mendjen time, askush nuk e do te miren time me shume se familja ime. Arsyeja tjeter po aq e rendesishme, eshte se kjo tradite brenda saj mban jo vetem ligjet e Zotit ne qiell per krijesen e tij, por ka brenda saj edhe mesimet qe brezat e ardhur para meje kane nxjerre ne keto 2000 vjet. Jetegjatesia jote si njeri e si person nuk do te jete me e gjate se 100 vjet, dhe sado dije e urtesi te fitosh ti ne kete jete, ajo nuk mund te krahasohet me dijen e kulturen e akumuluar te brezave te ardhura para teje.




> Nje nga principet e moralit tim kryesore eshte: Mos i bej dem te tjereve pa e merituar! Ato qe nuk bejne deme duhen lejuar. Homoseksualizmi nuk ben dem, dhe ata qe i bejne dem ketyre duhen denuar. Po kete principle e zgjodha une. Vrasja, pedofilia, vjedhja bejne dem, dhe sipas kesaj nuk duhen toleruar. Vrasja merr jete, pedofilia i shkakton deme te medha femijeve, dhe vjedhja poashtu shakkton dem. Ata qe kryejne keto veprime duhen denuar.


Nese te gjithe burrat ne nje fshat apo qytet do te ishin homoseksuale, ai fshat apo ai qytet do te shuhej brenda 1 shekulli pasi te gjithe ata burra nuk do te linin dot pasardhes. Jeta ne ate qytet apo fshat do te merrte fund e nuk do te trashegohej nga nje brez ne tjetrin.

Perse ta them kets? Qe te kuptosh qe homoseksualiteti eshte me i keq se vrasja. Vrasja merr nje jete njeriu. Homoseksualiteti shuan jeten e vazhdimesine e jetes te njeriut mbi toke. Nuk e di se cfare mendon ti, por jeta per mua eshte gjeja me e shenjte per njeriun.




> Edhe nejhere, ti zgjedh midis moraleve tradicionale apo i merr te gjitha ashtu qysh jane?


Une zgjedh me deshire e vullnet te plote te besoj si te vertete ate moral tradional fetar qe kam trasheguar nga familja ime breza pa brezi. Une nuk zgjedh "te krijoj fis me vete", por une do t'iu trashegoj femijeve te mi te njejtin moral, e te njejten tradite.

Albo

----------


## mia@

Cdo ndyshim kerkon kohe te pranohet nga shoqerite e ndryshme. Asgje nuk u arrit apo pranua brenda dites, vetem nese ka qene ne interes te shumices.  Ashtu si para 100 vjetesh nuk konceptohej dot qe i ziu te ishte i barabarte me te bardhin, e njejta gje vlen dhe per homoseksualizmin. Kjo nuk do te thote qe do vije nje kohe qe te gjithe do bien dakort dhe pranojne homoseksualizmin si dicka normale. Eshte nje zgjedhje personale por kjo s'do te thote qe te gjithe do bien dakort me zgjedhjen tende. 
Nese ti del hapur qe je keshtu apo ashtu duhet te jesh i pergatitur qe do kete te tjere qe nuk do i pelqejne apo  pranojne zgjedhjet e tua se bien ndesh me  kendveshtrimin e tyre rreth besimit fetar, moralit,...etj. Rendesi ka qe cdokush te shikoje punen e vet e te "respektoje" hapersiren, apo  zgjedhjen personale te tjetrit.

----------


## hof

Nuk iu pergjigje pyetjes sime nese i ndjek te tera traditat apo vetem disa, sipas qefit. Pse i shmangesh kesaj pyetje? 

Une nuk po them qe te gjithe duhet te ndjekin moralin e vete. Une po them qe te gjithe duhet te ndjekin moralin tim. Morali im, sipas meje, i jep liri dhe drejtesi te gjitheve.

Keta paraadhes sic e deshmon historia kane qene mostra me standartin e sotem. Ti nuk i ndjek keta ne shume gjera, vetem thua se i ndjek. Une dhe shuem te tjere me moral te ngjashem jemi shume me njerzor se sa keta. Neve nuk jemi ne kohen e sakrifikimit te femijeve, apo te seksizmit, apo te plackitjes, apo te hasmerise ne fis, apo te dhunimit te grave, apo te vrasjes se etniciteteve te tjera. Neve ecim perpara, dhe si njerez me edukim shume me te larte jemi shume siper ketyre barbareve. 

Vrasja qe te ndodhi duhet te kete nje qenje te ndjeshme. Kur nje qenje e ndjeshme vritet i shkakton demin me te madh dhe prandaj eshte ghje imorale. Por nje qenje nuk ekziston si mundet ti shkaktosh dem? Kjo eshte ide qesharake. Nuk ka njeri te drejte ti imponoje te tjeret te bejne femije. Por edhe ne heteroseksualet qe nuk duam femije jemi njesoje si homoseksualet per kete ceshtje, apo jo. Ke te njejtin opinion per heteroseksualet qe nuk duan femije? Po per prifterinjte celibate? Po per murgeshat? Po te beheshin te gjith murgj e murgesha? Eshte e njejta gje apo jo, nga ana morale? Do ti jepje ketyre te gjitheve te njetin denim si vrasesit? Po qe se jo pse jo, kut thua se jane me keq se vrasja?

Po per njerzit qe perdorin birth control jane imoal? C'do krim ka viktim! Kur nuk ka viktime nuk ka krim. Ky lloj morali per njerzit qe mundet te ekzistojne eshte qesharak. Kush jane te tjeret te me detyrojne mua te bej femije? Jeta e mire per mua eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte! Por te tjeret jeta eshte gjeja me e shtrejnte, per ata qe ekzistojne! Duhet te ekzistosh qe te kesh te drejta! 






> Problemi me kete kendveshtrim e kete "moral personal", eshte se ne shoqeri kemi aq morale, aq sa kemi persona. Cdo qytetar i shoqerise X ka "moralin e tij personal", qe bie ndesh me moralin e gjithe qytetareve te tjere. Sikur hic asgje tjeter, kjo e shperben shoqerine pasi pjesetaret e asaj shoqerie nuk ndajne me gje me njeri-tjetrin. Nuk kane te njejtin moral, nuk kane te njejtat vlera e virtyte si njerez.
> 
> Sic ta shpreha me lart, une zgjedh "moralin tradicional" qe nuk e ka burimin as tek bankat e shkolles, as tek ekrani i televizorit, as tek goja e politikaneve e demagogeve, as tek faqet e gazetave, librave apo te Internetit. Moralin tim tradicional e mora ne familjen time ne te cilen linda dhe u rrita, dhe eshte nje moral me origjine fetare, i trasheguar brez pas breza per mijera vjecare. Pse e zgjodha si moral te jetes sime e nuk bera ashtu sic ke bere dhe ti? Pasi ne mendjen time, askush nuk e do te miren time me shume se familja ime. Arsyeja tjeter po aq e rendesishme, eshte se kjo tradite brenda saj mban jo vetem ligjet e Zotit ne qiell per krijesen e tij, por ka brenda saj edhe mesimet qe brezat e ardhur para meje kane nxjerre ne keto 2000 vjet. Jetegjatesia jote si njeri e si person nuk do te jete me e gjate se 100 vjet, dhe sado dije e urtesi te fitosh ti ne kete jete, ajo nuk mund te krahasohet me dijen e kulturen e akumuluar te brezave te ardhura para teje.
> 
> 
> 
> Nese te gjithe burrat ne nje fshat apo qytet do te ishin homoseksuale, ai fshat apo ai qytet do te shuhej brenda 1 shekulli pasi te gjithe ata burra nuk do te linin dot pasardhes. Jeta ne ate qytet apo fshat do te merrte fund e nuk do te trashegohej nga nje brez ne tjetrin.
> 
> Perse ta them kets? Qe te kuptosh qe homoseksualiteti eshte me i keq se vrasja. Vrasja merr nje jete njeriu. Homoseksualiteti shuan jeten e vazhdimesine e jetes te njeriut mbi toke. Nuk e di se cfare mendon ti, por jeta per mua eshte gjeja me e shenjte per njeriun.
> ...

----------


## Izadora

Hof le ta bejm pak me te thjesht lol

Homoseksualizimi nuk perben rrezik , nuk eshte ngjitse , por eshte dicka qe nuk akceptohet kollaj dhe asnjeher nuk ka per tu mirepritur nga njerzit,
Si ndihesh ti kur sheh ne rruge dy meshkuj qe perkedhelin dhe puthen ?

----------


## hof

Une jam straight lol  :buzeqeshje:  Meshkujt ma neverisin seksualisht, me mire hidhesha nga kati i dyte (mbase i treti)  :perqeshje:  Por zakonisht eshte mir mos ta thuash qe je hetero ne raste te tilla se duket sikur po thua qe ka dicka gabim me homot. Kjo gruaja e mbrekullushme ma mesoi kete  :buzeqeshje: 



Por une moralin mundohem ta ndjek njesoje, si te kem interes personal e si te mos kem. Me duket shume gje e poshter dhe e pashpirte ajo qe ndodh ne shoqerine tone. I abuzojne nejrzti kote, i bejne per te vrare veten kur jane komplet te pafajshem, per nje karakteristike qe nuk zgjidhet. Keto qe ke then jane shume realiste.




> Cdo ndyshim kerkon kohe te pranohet nga shoqerite e ndryshme. Asgje nuk u arrit apo pranua brenda dites, vetem nese ka qene ne interes te shumices.  Ashtu si para 100 vjetesh nuk konceptohej dot qe i ziu te ishte i barabarte me te bardhin, e njejta gje vlen dhe per homoseksualizmin. Kjo nuk do te thote qe do vije nje kohe qe te gjithe do bien dakort dhe pranojne homoseksualizmin si dicka normale. Eshte nje zgjedhje personale por kjo s'do te thote qe te gjithe do bien dakort me zgjedhjen tende. 
> Nese ti del hapur qe je keshtu apo ashtu duhet te jesh i pergatitur qe do kete te tjere qe nuk do i pelqejne apo  pranojne zgjedhjet e tua se bien ndesh me  kendveshtrimin e tyre rreth besimit fetar, moralit,...etj. Rendesi ka qe cdokush te shikoje punen e vet e te "respektoje" hapersiren, apo  zgjedhjen personale te tjetrit.

----------


## hof

Ndjeje pak shokim. Kete nuk e zgjedh, po qe se do zgjidhja do e hiqja. Por kjo eshte gje qe ndodh shume rralle, po te ndodhte me shpesh them se nuk do te ishte shokuese. Sidoqofte ne kemi shume ndjenja barbare por duhet ti kontrollojme e jo ti leme jashte e ti bejme dem te tjereve. Nuk mundet ti biem me qafe te tjereve ngaqe kemi difekte per vete. Edhe kur shikova njerez te rracave te tjera u shokova pak ne fillim, edhe kur pash cifte interrraciale. Edhe kur shoh nje grua shume te gjate apo nje njeri shuem te shkurter. Edhe kur shoh albino. Por nuk mundet ti leme jashte keto ndjenja barbare. Neve nga natyra e kemi frike gjene anormale, por duhet te arsyetojme e te zgjedhim se cilat jane te demshme/imorale e cilat jane thjeshte ndryshe. Neve nuk duhet ta leme veten te behime skllever te natyres sone babrbare. Te gjithe kemi bishe te eger brenda, por nuk mundet ta leme te lire, duhet ta mbajme nen kontroll.




> Hof le ta bejm pak me te thjesht lol
> 
> Homoseksualizimi nuk perben rrezik , nuk eshte ngjitse , por eshte dicka qe nuk akceptohet kollaj dhe asnjeher nuk ka per tu mirepritur nga njerzit,
> Si ndihesh ti kur sheh ne rruge dy meshkuj qe perkedhelin dhe puthen ?

----------

